# Sending Weed



## Filmismylove (May 29, 2012)

My scientific way for sending weed (never tested, lol):

Put weed in shrink wrap, sealed, freezer type plastic.
Put it inside bottle of shampoo and fill bottle with shampoo.
Put some other bottles and colognes in there too, and overnight ship it via FED EX or UPS (not US Mail).
If you're flying somewhere it's there when you get there the next day. Pretty suave!

I don't know if it would work, but it has a lot of credibility to it. UPS doesn't really care since I'm sending it to myself, I think. Since it's overnight shipping, it won't sit anywhere it shouldn't be. People can't take shampoos and stuff on planes anymore, anyway, so it is reasonable to avoid any searches or to have dismiss any probably cause, whatsoever.

What do you guys think or know? Why do people try to trick the USPS when they can use Fed ex or UPS instead and have less to worry about?


----------



## NetGuruINC (May 29, 2012)

had a buddy who sent himself a ups package before, dont know how he packed it, but the feds posed as the ups man and got him to sign, 2 mins later same guy is banging on the door but when he opens he's got a badge in his face and police rushing in. Just sayin...... dont ever sign for anything


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;SW8tyTgoQiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW8tyTgoQiI[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2012)

don't ever use a private shipping co. like fed ex or ups.. as soon as you walk into their offices, they have signs all over saying that they can and will open any package at anytime for any reason... i don't know about you, but if i were shipping some illegal shit through the mail, i'd only want it to be opened by request of a search warrant or by the post master general, which are the only two ways a package shipped by the post office can legally be searched, unless of course it's leaking or ticking or stinks of drugs..


----------



## SSHZ (May 29, 2012)

I'll make it super easy for you. This is a time-tested, never fail method that has worked for me 100's of times. I send things regularly and have never had a problem or issue. I use canning jars (qt. wide-mouth) and clean the outsides well after filling with alcohol wipes. I then put the jars in new, empty and clean gallon paint cans (metal) and fill with peanuts (styrofoam kind). I secure the lids well and again clean the outside of the can after the lid is secured. The jars can be bought almost anywhere and the cans can be purchased at most paint stores, hardware stores or Home Depot. And yes, USPS only and I ship next day mail to limit it's time in the mail system.......


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> I'll make it super easy for you. This is a time-tested, never fail method that has worked for me 100's of times. I send things regularly and have never had a problem or issue. I use canning jars (qt. wide-mouth) and clean the outsides well after filling with alcohol wipes. I then put the jars in new, empty and clean gallon paint cans (metal) and fill with peanuts (styrofoam kind). I secure the lids well and again clean the outside of the can after the lid is secured. The jars can be bought almost anywhere and the cans can be purchased at most paint stores, hardware stores or Home Depot. And yes, USPS only and I ship next day mail to limit the time it's time in the mail system.......


 nice, i had forgotten to mention next day or fastest shipping available as well .. if i were to do things like this, which of course i never would.. , i'd make sure to get it in and out of the system as fast as possible..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 29, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> nice, i had forgotten to mention next day or fastest shipping available as well .. if i were to do things like this, which of course i never would.. , i'd make sure to get it in and out of the system as fast as possible..


Doesn't that guarantee it goes onto a plane with higher security?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2012)

Filmismylove said:


> My scientific way for sending weed (never tested, lol):
> 
> Put weed in shrink wrap, sealed, freezer type plastic.
> Put it inside bottle of shampoo and fill bottle with shampoo.
> ...


I've never sent anything through the mail, but I've gotten on planes a bunch of times with weed. I am not saying this was smart or that anyone should try this, but I will tell you I'd do it again. The first time was with my second wife coming back from Jamaica, we purchased too much to smoke, and didn't want to leave the half oz. there (it was just too fucking good). She put it in a little black plastic bag and rolled it tight, she then put that into another small plastic bag and rolled it tight. She did this 4 times then put 3 rubber bands around it, it ended up looking like a cigar. She then put that into a full shampoo bottle so no weed molecules could leak out. I thought it would be soaked with shampoo when we got home, but the shampoo only got through the first two bags and left the last two dry  Nobody could believe the quality of this weed.

When I'm flying somewhere, this is what I do: I get few hangers from the dry cleaners, the ones with the hollow, cardboard tube across the bottom. I carefully remove the tube and open one end, then I start shoving in tiny buds/shake and start packing it down with a thin dowel. Once it's tightly packed (I usually fit an eighth in easily) I then open the other end and shove in a foam earplug and do the same for the other side, close up the ends, and make it a hanger again. I hang my collared shirts on those buttoned all the way up. The weed can be a real bitch to get out of the tube, sometimes it's easiest to just break it in half and spill it out. I only do this with my carry on, never check those bags. I never had a problem, but once had a REALLY close call: I was at a tiny airport out east that I drove into, and only had a one way ticket. I was 'randomly' taken out of line to have my bags checked, I think the one way ticket sparked that. The guard and I spoke casually about random shit while he took out the shirts one by one, he even checked their pockets! No problems, I packed it up and got on my plane


----------



## skunkd0c (May 29, 2012)

another suggestion .. just make it look innocent and personal, obviously make sure no smell can leak out too
send it in the style of a gift, wrap it up in gift wrapping paper, and put a card in there too 
for good measure , send it secure post so it is guaranteed to get there and they take good care of it 
the only chance they would open it, is if you were under suspicion in the first place .. this is all you can really do, but it is still no guarantee

you still can't account for mistakes made by post office staff !

a long time ago i sent a gift to a guy who lived at number 11 , this was clearly printed on the package, "not hand written lol" 
however some twat involved in the chain of events from the post office had put a label/sticker on the package obscuring part of the address
to cut a long story short, it was very lucky that the guy that lived at number 1 , knocked on the door of my guy at number 11
and said " i think this is for you m8" LOL 
now this thing was signed for too, so not only did the postman deliver it to the wrong address he got a signature from 
the wrong guy too LOL 

good luck


----------



## keepitcoastal (May 29, 2012)

Trip trip trippin..... Get a pair of jeans from target average weight is 2 pounds and some change cut the jeans in half and seal your 1lb long and flat and fold it in between the leg of the pants. Package it in a very thin box and when weighed on the scale will be very close to what the original jeans should weigh. Always wear gloves and make sure the box isn't even around weed you don't want dogs to smell the box. No fingerprints! Hold the box discreetly with closed fists when entering the post office. Oh and find out when the mail truck comes to pick up mail for the day and make sure you get it in just a little before the truck arrives also important to have it sent at the beginning of the week so it doesn't get stopped for a weekend and raise your chances of having the box sniffed. Follow these rules and you'll be golden and obviously don't put your fuckin name on it!


----------



## smok3h (May 29, 2012)

I've gotten many different types of drugs in the mail, sometimes even across international borders. I've received coke and molly a few times from the same person in Canada (I'm in the states), and he simply put them in a little baggy and put that baggy in a birthday card and mailed it. I've also received hash from someone in California in a similar manner. The person took a decent amount of hash and put it inside of a DVD case, then put the DVD case in a shipping envelop and just sent that through the USPS. 

Now it's entirely possible that I was just stupidly lucky, so keep that in mind. But from my personal experience, USPS has been the best way for me to receive drugs in the mail. Your idea doesn't sound too bad either... so you'll just have to heed all the advice in this thread and come up with your own decision. Hope it all works out for ya.


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> I've never sent anything through the mail, but I've gotten on planes a bunch of times with weed. I am not saying this was smart or that anyone should try this, but I will tell you I'd do it again. The first time was with my second wife coming back from Jamaica, we purchased too much to smoke, and didn't want to leave the half oz. there (it was just too fucking good). She put it in a little black plastic bag and rolled it tight, she then put that into another small plastic bag and rolled it tight. She did this 4 times then put 3 rubber bands around it, it ended up looking like a cigar. She then put that into a full shampoo bottle so no weed molecules could leak out. I thought it would be soaked with shampoo when we got home, but the shampoo only got through the first two bags and left the last two dry  Nobody could believe the quality of this weed. When I'm flying somewhere, this is what I do: I get few hangers from the dry cleaners, the ones with the hollow, cardboard tube across the bottom. I carefully remove the tube and open one end, then I start shoving in tiny buds/shake and start packing it down with a thin dowel. Once it's tightly packed (I usually fit an eighth in easily) I then open the other end and shove in a foam earplug and do the same for the other side, close up the ends, and make it a hanger again. I hang my collared shirts on those buttoned all the way up. The weed can be a real bitch to get out of the tube, sometimes it's easiest to just break it in half and spill it out. I only do this with my carry on, never check those bags. I never had a problem, but once had a REALLY close call: I was at a tiny airport out east that I drove into, and only had a one way ticket. I was 'randomly' taken out of line to have my bags checked, I think the one way ticket sparked that. The guard and I spoke casually about random shit while he took out the shirts one by one, he even checked their pockets! No problems, I packed it up and got on my plane


 Should work as long as there's no dog there. A big part of it is how you act. Nervous will get you busted.


----------



## SSHZ (May 30, 2012)

Dogs are now appearing more often at the large post office "hubs"- I have that from a good authority and I've even read a number of busts lately from things mailed. I would start being "EXTRA" careful from now on. ON large amounts, I've completely stopped mailing and am forcing people to drive 3-4 states over to pick up their packages. I have 1 friend who flies in from CO every 3 months for a day just to see me....... I sleep a lot better at night now too!


----------



## jsteezy1290 (May 31, 2012)

its the luck of the draw .. i have a buddy who works at ups and said they never check anything because they ship so much , he said the overnight ones are more likely to be checked


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jun 5, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> unless of course it's leaking or ticking or stinks of drugs..


I'll never get my underpants through customs!


----------



## stickyickygoodness420 (Sep 7, 2012)

ok just wanted to share a little something...

i know people who have mailed up to a half pound (im sure you could get away with more, just be cautious) by mail before and its always gone smoothly. 

rule #1. NEVER use ups or fed-ex or any private shipping co. that ships internationally. EVER! my friend works at ups loading the trucks and he has seen DEA with drug dogs. not sure how rigorous they are with searching but that alone would scare me straight from using them to ship my drugs.
also, any time you deal with an international shipping co, you deal with U.S. customs. 

rule #2. triple bag the the buds and vacuum seal it if possible. the more sealed, the better. next, get a big jar of peanut butter (depending on the amount of buds) and scoop out a bunch
of it and place the buds inside and cover it back up with peanut butter. Next, place it into a box with news paper wrapping so its not flopping around in there along with fresh coffee grinds
to eliminate any smell. 

rule #3. and this is the most important rule. NEVER, EVER put your real name on the return shipping ( i know, pretty obvious right?) but DO put a return shipping so its not suspicious and use a bogus name for the recipient but the actual address so they will get the package but they can deny it if they get rolled up on by law enforcement for any reason. you just say, "i dunno who that is. thats not me, it just showed up here. plead the 5th!

rule # 4. ALWAYS use USPS postal service. they dont have drug dogs sniffing for shit and they dont exray packages for contraband or bombs.

hope this helps! smoke on peoplez!


----------



## preetim22 (Sep 7, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> don't ever use a private shipping co. like fed ex or ups.. as soon as you walk into their offices, they have signs all over saying that they can and will open any package at anytime for any reason... i don't know about you, but if i were shipping some illegal shit through the mail, i'd only want it to be opened by request of a search warrant or by the post master general, which are the only two ways a package shipped by the post office can legally be searched, unless of course it's leaking or ticking or stinks of drugs..


Thank you *racerboy71* i was not aware of this that private companies can open my package at any time.


----------



## mindphuk (Sep 8, 2012)

Coffee grounds and peanut butter are unnecessary and worthless if you are trying to fool drug dogs. If you use gloves when packing in the inside bag, then remove the gloves before handling and vacuum sealing the outer bag, you will keep any scent molecules from contaminating the outside of the final package. The scent from the cannabis will slowly leak out through the bags but it can take a few days depending on the size and number of pores in the plastic, so do your packaging right before shipping, do not do it the night before. 

The scent is not going to be 'masked' by other smells, this is a Hollywood myth. Dogs have the ability to distinguish among thousands of different scents. They will merely smell peanut butter AND cannabis.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Sep 8, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Coffee grounds and peanut butter are unnecessary and worthless if you are trying to fool drug dogs. If you use gloves when packing in the inside bag, then remove the gloves before handling and vacuum sealing the outer bag, you will keep any scent molecules from contaminating the outside of the final package. The scent from the cannabis will slowly leak out through the bags but it can take a few days depending on the size and number of pores in the plastic, so do your packaging right before shipping, do not do it the night before.
> 
> The scent is not going to be 'masked' by other smells, this is a Hollywood myth. Dogs have the ability to distinguish among thousands of different scents. They will merely smell peanut butter AND cannabis.


you sir are making me hungry.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 31, 2013)

nikesathlete said:


> you have a email so we can talk?


Uh-oh...5-0...


----------



## qwizoking (May 31, 2013)

my "dealer" gets 20lb shipments from cali regularly, im in tx, he said they just put em in freezer bags in a box. nothing fancy


----------



## qwizoking (May 31, 2013)

oh and always use real adresses and names so it actually gets shipped


----------



## Doer (Jun 1, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> I've never sent anything through the mail, but I've gotten on planes a bunch of times with weed. I am not saying this was smart or that anyone should try this, but I will tell you I'd do it again. The first time was with my second wife coming back from Jamaica, we purchased too much to smoke, and didn't want to leave the half oz. there (it was just too fucking good). She put it in a little black plastic bag and rolled it tight, she then put that into another small plastic bag and rolled it tight. She did this 4 times then put 3 rubber bands around it, it ended up looking like a cigar. She then put that into a full shampoo bottle so no weed molecules could leak out. I thought it would be soaked with shampoo when we got home, but the shampoo only got through the first two bags and left the last two dry  Nobody could believe the quality of this weed.
> 
> When I'm flying somewhere, this is what I do: I get few hangers from the dry cleaners, the ones with the hollow, cardboard tube across the bottom. I carefully remove the tube and open one end, then I start shoving in tiny buds/shake and start packing it down with a thin dowel. Once it's tightly packed (I usually fit an eighth in easily) I then open the other end and shove in a foam earplug and do the same for the other side, close up the ends, and make it a hanger again. I hang my collared shirts on those buttoned all the way up. The weed can be a real bitch to get out of the tube, sometimes it's easiest to just break it in half and spill it out. I only do this with my carry on, never check those bags. I never had a problem, but once had a REALLY close call: I was at a tiny airport out east that I drove into, and only had a one way ticket. I was 'randomly' taken out of line to have my bags checked, I think the one way ticket sparked that. The guard and I spoke casually about random shit while he took out the shirts one by one, he even checked their pockets! No problems, I packed it up and got on my plane


You are a genius. I used to just tape an 1/8 behind my balls. But, now with these new scanner...I had accidentally left a Bayer aspirin loose in my pocket. OH!! What is that? I imagine they tune those deep randomly to check intestines. Who knows?

And with the color coded xray machines, I wonder what they color code. Can they see ganja?

It is a new world for new techniques.


----------



## Doer (Jun 1, 2013)

jsteezy1290 said:


> its the luck of the draw .. i have a buddy who works at ups and said they never check anything because they ship so much , he said the overnight ones are more likely to be checked


See I believe this. If you have ever see, how they aggregate and sort and push it all back out, all in one night you would worry less. The express packages don't ever sit there. And they are handled by many people but only for a few seconds each.

And if someone opened it, do you think they would call the Law? I've had the Law steal my pot. "Ah, silly sauce, he say." Gone and forgotten. I never heard about it.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 1, 2013)

There's such a massive amount of assorted drugs being sent through the mail it's unbelieveable. They have to deal with it when something falls in their laps though. Otherwise they pretty much ignore it...


----------



## TUF (Oct 13, 2013)

NetGuruINC said:


> had a buddy who sent himself a ups package before, dont know how he packed it, but the feds posed as the ups man and got him to sign, 2 mins later same guy is banging on the door but when he opens he's got a badge in his face and police rushing in. Just sayin...... dont ever sign for anything


You have to be super careful with this. Check state laws and avoid shipping in or through states that have yet to see the light. I have used FedEX many times for amounts under an 1/8 no problem. Keep the amount small and if possible designate the package as ok to be left at the destination residence. DO NOT SIGN ANYTHING!


----------



## Unicloner (Oct 17, 2013)

This is tried and true advice that has kept a few i know out of jail. if you know you are getting a "present" in the mail, do not open it for at least 24 hours no matter what. if the cops are watching or waiting to come in and bust you and you have not opened the package you negate any responsibility for the contents of the package as long as there is no other proof that you knew it was in there. If they are watching they will alwasys come raid you shortly after you get the package to make sure it dosent escape. best yet is to take it to a diffrent location after the 24 hours. im not saying you wont be charged but you wont be convicted. Unless you let them scare you into a "deal" becaus its less hassle.


----------



## alwaysirie (Oct 14, 2014)

I know people who ship weed through the mail and across state lines. They use a product called a Gonzo Bag and have never had a problem. Some people use freezer bags and vacuum bags which are cheaper but they are not actually smell proof. Apparently the gonzo bags use activated charcoal or something that prevents odor detection from dogs too.


----------

